# Javadoc an Eclipse Plugin anfügen



## Vayu (16. Jun 2008)

Servus,

ich entwickle hier ein eclipse plugin das nicht nur in eclipse selber zur entwicklung eingesetzt werden kann, sondern auch in einem RCP-produkt.

Aus letzterem Grund kann ich nicht den org.eclipse.pde.core.javadoc extension point nutzen, um die javadoc an das plugin anzuhängen. Sourcecode darf ich auch nicht includen. Gibt es da evtl n kleinen trick, um trotzdem die javadoc an das plugin anzuhängen, so dass die benutzer die methodenbeschreibungen angezeigt bekommen?

Gruß Vayu


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2008)

Du kannst den Extension Point nicht benutzen, weil die Dependencies im RCP nicht erfüllt sind, oder wie meinst du?
Das soll dann aber auch nur in Eclipse funktionieren, nicht im RCP, oder?
Fall du beide Fragen mit ja beantworten kannst, mach doch ein PlugIn-Fragment für das Deployment als reines PlugIn das sich in den Extension Point einklinkt.


----------



## Vayu (16. Jun 2008)

beide fragen kann ich mit Ja beantworten 

n fragment habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht, aber das klingt ja schonmal gut. vom prinzip weiss ich wozu die dinger gut sind.

Danke dir


----------



## Vayu (16. Jun 2008)

hmmm ich hab jetzt son fragment angelegt, in ein unterverzeichnis die javadoc für die plugins gelegt und es dann exportiert und in mein eclipse geschmissen.

aber das fragment wird nicht geladen. taucht auch in dem "About"-dialog nicht auf. muss man da noch was beachten?


----------



## Vayu (16. Jun 2008)

hmpf ... 10 sekunden nachdem ich geposted hab hab ichs gecheckt ... das muss ja gar nicht in das features verzeichnis, sondern auch ins plugins. ... nevermind


----------

